

The 5 AM principle - 4 hrs of uninterrupted work - MIT_Hacker
https://medium.com/the-healthy-entrepreneur/1bb5a8b90a18

======
baconomatic
Has anyone had much luck with getting up earlier and actually getting more
done?

